# FYI, State Farm is now issuing rideshare insurance in some states



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

AFAIK, right now it's only offered in CO, but on April 15 it will be available in WI, and maybe other places too. If you have them for your regular coverage, check with your agent.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

While it is not a direct conflict, it does show some inconsistency with what another poster has been putting up here about State Farm.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

What else was said? How long ago was it said?


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

*State Farm is offering auto insurance coverage in California starting March 21.*
*Here is the official Press Release for California*

My office has begun working with Uber and Lyft drivers this week and have seen our rates to be competitive in several areas of California.

We are ready to help you. 

Also:
Colorado was live February 8. *Press Release* for Colorado here. 
-I'm not licensed in Colorado, so I can't provide much more on that.
Nothing else official at this point for other states.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> *State Farm is offering coverage in California starting March 21.*
> *Here is the official Press Release for California*
> 
> My office has begun working with drivers this week and have seen our rates to be competitive in several areas of California.
> ...


Found some more info regarding rollout of the auto insurance product for Uber and Lyft drivers through State Farm.
As of April 18, the coverage will also be available in Alabama, Iowa, Kentucky, Maine, Minnesota, Tennessee, and Wisconsin.

I am licensed in California, so please contact an agent in your state if you have product specific questions.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I think these insurance companies should have jumped on this rideshare inclusion insurance much sooner than now. So many drivers come and go that it doesn't even seem practical for most of us to even have it. Too bad that too many variables in the TNC industry did not work together to make this gig a lot more profitable for the long term.

Another thought that I've had is that since TNC's take *some* of the drunk driving population off the roads, it could be looked at as a reduced risk for insurance payouts and lawsuits because of negligence due to impaired driving. It could be looked at paid designated driving.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

blag been with State Farm over 25 years wheres my endorsement in ohio


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Baron VonStudley said:


> blag been with State Farm over 25 years wheres my endorsement in ohio


Plan is to roll out across the country... I'll do some checking to see if I can find anything for Ohio.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> Plan is to roll out across the country... I'll do some checking to see if I can find anything for Ohio.


great to know some answers thanks


----------



## Roogy1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tennessee State Farm policy will be rolled out 4/18. From what I see it would cost more for endorsement and there is a 50% mileage bogey. To me not enough Uber $ to be made to off set the cost and RISK.
I was really enjoying driving too....


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Baron VonStudley said:


> great to know some answers thanks


Nothing official yet from what I can find. Ohio seems to have some unique issues when it comes to rideshare. Hopefully they can get it worked out soon.



Roogy1 said:


> Tennessee State Farm policy will be rolled out 4/18. From what I see it would cost more for endorsement and there is a 50% mileage bogey. To me not enough Uber $ to be made to off set the cost and RISK.
> I was really enjoying driving too....


Agents in Tennessee should be able to give you a rate very soon (in California, we had the rates 2 weeks ahead of the rollout date). We've been able to help several driver already this week since the policy rolled out. Hopefully you can find a way to keep driving... the new policy is a huge step towards the "RISK" issue you mentioned above AND since you still can qualify for other discounts like multi-line, multi-car, loyalty, etc... The rates can be _almost_ palatable.


----------



## Roogy1 (Mar 13, 2016)

SFCA..... Thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately _almost palpable _SF rate and Uber's current fare rates will not make it worth the time/cost to continue to drive. I wish it would.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> As of April 18, the coverage will also be available in ... Iowa, ...


There is an active bill in the Iowa legislature which, if it passes, will force Uber to provide collision and comprehensive coverage if the drivers' personal auto insurance denies a claim only because he was driving for a TNC. If the bill becomes law, it seems drivers needn't buy TNC gap insurance (and Uber has threatened to suspend ops in Iowa).

If the bill doesn't pass, I hope one TNC gap rider would cover all three of my Uber-eligible cars. After all, I'm the only TNC driver in the family and, I can only drive one at a time.


----------



## John Snow (Mar 4, 2016)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> Plan is to roll out across the country... I'll do some checking to see if I can find anything for Ohio.


Hey, any info about super Uber friendly Illinois? Thanks for everything ya do


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

John Snow said:


> Hey, any info about super Uber friendly Illinois? Thanks for everything ya do


Nothing yet.


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

In Indiana, my old State Farm agent called and said they are covering Uber drivers but they would cover you only while the app is off which is basically just having State Farm insurance once the app is on State Farm would not cover you. Here in Indiana I have found that Erie insurance is one of the best and one of two only that will cover Indiana drivers I think there are a lot of drivers out there that are not covered


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While it is not a direct conflict, it does show some inconsistency with what another poster has been putting up here about State Farm.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, it doesn't.


Please explain how you know to what poster or to what content I was referring.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please explain how you know to what poster or to what content I was referring.


I am well read. Feel free to elaborate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I am well read. Feel free to elaborate.


Please explain how the quoted post answers my question.


----------

